# Mettre en avant l'autorité creative de la marque



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti 

Sto traducendo i sottotitoli inglesi di un'intervista di un dirigente di una nota casa di moda francese. Il mio francese, purtroppo, non è dei migliori 

Il contesto: il dirigente della casa di moda, che si occupa anche di profumi e cosmetica, sta descrivendo le strategie che vengono usate dalla sua équipe per sbaragliare la concorrenza e ottenere grandi risultati nel breve e lungo termine.

Sospetto un errore di comprensione del traduttore inglese, quindi vorrei un aiutino per capire cosa si intende, qui, per "autorité de la marque" (si parla di cosmetica, nella fattispecie):

"_Il s'agit de mettre en avant l'autorité creative de la marque, c'est la vision du créateur, avec tout son dynamisme, sa vitalité, sa liberté_". (Se ho scritto male non mi uccidete per favore  Ho trascritto dall'audio!)

Io ho tradotto così: "Dobbiamo promuovere la leadership creativa del marchio, è la visione del suo creatore, con tutto il suo dinamismo, la sua vitalità, la sua libertà".

Non sono sicurissima della mia soluzione "leadership creativa del marchio". Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silvia,
"L'autorité" la sento piuttosto come autorevolezza. E credo che non determinerei così precisamente "c'est la vision du créateur" usando il possessivo, perché come è scritto ho l'impressione che si parli di una visione di/da (non saprei bene) creatore, un po' come una visione d'autore: non si tratta del creatore del marchio, ma della qualità assoluta di creatore.
Non so se mi spiego, perché sono sfumature abbastanza sottili...
La trascrizione era perfetta, il resto sono quisquilie .


----------



## silvialxk

Oh, grazie  Allora non ho dimenticato del tutto il mio francese della scuola media 

Ti sei spiegato benissimo, ho tolto il possessivo come mi hai suggerito tu e ho tradotto così: "Dobbiamo promuovere l'autorevolezza creativa del marchio, la visione del creatore con tutto il dinamismo... ecc.".
E se invece girassi la frase così? "Dobbiamo promuovere l'autorevolezza creativa del marchio, il dinamismo, la vitalità e la libertà della visione del creatore". Magari lo metto in nota a pié di pagina


----------



## matoupaschat

Scuola media? Mmh, complimenti!
Beh, il testo francese come lo hai dato comprende una certa ambiguità, quindi preferisco la tua prima versione (senza possessivo all'inizio, con possessivo dopo): "... *è* la visione del suo creatore, con tutto il suo dinamismo, la sua vitalità, la sua libertà". Dinamismo, vitalità e libertà appartengono al creatore, non alla visione credo. Ma sono sensazioni...


----------



## silvialxk

Eh, si tratta di un'intervista, il signore parla un po' a braccio  Ok, allora proporrò tutte le alternative alla mia referente, così poi sceglierà lei!

Ti ringrazio molto


----------



## matoupaschat

A mente fresca, mi sa che hai ragione, soprattutto se il creatore del marchio è morto (o ha passato la mano): _"... __è la visione del *suo* creatore, con tutto il *suo* dinamismo, la *sua* vitalità, la *sua* libertà"_. Scusa il tempo che mi è stato necessario per arrivarci .
In bocca al lupo!


----------

